# Fragen zur  Wartung vom Element Hinterbau



## vertexrider (12. August 2006)

Tach leude,
ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem. Ich bin gerade dran den hinterbau von meinem (ca 5 jahre alten) Rocky Mountain Instinct zu warten. BIsher klappts eigentlich ganz gut. 
Aber an den Lagern oder Buchsen darf man doch irgentwelche Teile nicht fetten, oder? 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, welche das sind? (nich dass mir dann bei der nächsten tour  alle schrauben aufgehen)

Danke schon mal


----------



## ibner (12. August 2006)

Also solange nichts knarzt und quietscht würde ich den Hinterbau nicht auseinanderbauen.
Wenn die Lager verschlissen sind sollte man sie austauschen. Die gibt es z.B. bei Radsport Kimmerle.
Mit Fett oder Öl würde ich nicht an die Lager gehen. Das zieht auf die Dauer nur Schmutz an und führt zwangsläufig zu höherem Verschleiss.
Eine Wartungsanleitung gibt es unter http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/werkstatt?skip=10
Gruß,
Ibner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

